# Snowy Mountains trout



## willowonfire (Sep 18, 2008)

Headed off to the snowies in early March to fish some dams and rivers around Khancoban with my mate Richo. He hired a native canoe for the weekend.We pitched the tent at Khancoban Lakeside resort and took off for our first session of the trip on the pondage. The water level was pretty low but nice and clean. We trolled at first out from the boat ramp and I had a taker straight away but it got off. We made our way towards the top end where the Swampy dumps in and proceeded to cast lures around the structure. We saw a few good trout smashin about but could only manage to land a few small redfin. We both hooked up to good size trout but lost them close to the yaks. We fished around for a few more hours but only managed to catch redfin. We called it a day and went to the country club for a meal and few quiet ales b4 hittin the sack. Remind myself to buy a sleeping bag rated to minus 5... Freezing.
The next day we headed to Geehi Dam nice and early which is about 1.5 hrs drive from Khancoban on the Alpine Way towards Thredbo. Any animal that had the chance to run in front of the car did so. Poo your pants stuff at 6am.
We got to Geehi dam around 8 and were greeted with some perfect weather and crystal clear water. It would have to be one the most impressive looking impoundents in the snowies. We launched and slowly worked are way up the dam towards the point where the Geehi river enters. We caught a few small rainbows early and there seemed to be plenty of them willing to smash a hardbody. We were working close to the bank and casting in to the trees. about an hour in my mate Richo gave the yell of " yep " so I turned around to see his rod buckled over and a smile on his dial from ear to ear. Eventually he landed a rippin 2.5lb Brownie with some of the best markings and colouration I have ever seen on a trout. He was chuffed. I was chuffed for him. A quick photo and kiss and he was on his way. We spent the rest of the day just moochin around the tree line for a few decent rainbows around the 1.5 lb mark and a handful of the mini versions. The rainbows in there fight hard and dirty. We wrapped it by trolling are way back to the ramp but did not trouble the scales again. Off we went for another meal and a few beers and another freezing night sleep.
We decided the next morning to head to Jindabyne and try for some decent size fish. After a 2 hr drive we arrived and decided to launch in hatchery bay. We had some good weather but did not get a fish until about 4 hrs in when *RICHO* nailed a beaut 3lb bow on a Rapala jointed yabby lookin thing that he had bought only a couple days b4 from the boys at fishin fever. He hooked up when we were up near Creel Bay and had just decided to turn back and troll and within a minute of doing so bang! Nice fish. His first from Jindy. Chuffed again. We trolled the whole way back but the fish obviously had not read the script that day so we called it quits and headed home to good old Melbourne... On the way home we stopped for a quick sess along the Mitta Mitta near the Hume and we caught a couple of 8lb Carp on some 2" powerbait grubs. Great sport and awesome to see them come over and nail the plastics, to actualy hunt them down. Feral things.
Clark


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

Great pics guys and how are the colours on that brown?


----------



## kftadmin (Oct 23, 2008)

Wonder what food they are chewing on to get that light colour? I was used to darker units when I fished down in VIC.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Well done, always wanted to catch a trout from the yak.


----------



## skipzx (Jan 9, 2009)

So jealous >< my uncle owns a farm up that way, it's my plan to get up there soon for some fishing, soon as i have the hobie I reckon! Did you guys explore the swampy at all or just stick to the dam?


----------



## Prawndog (Jan 9, 2008)

Ahhh....

reminds me of my good old days working on the snowy scheme.

Lunch time at Guthega, quick trip to the power station tail bay, unweighted hopper - small trout for dinner.

Driving between regions, hmmm, might have a pit stop, better go to Geehi where I can have a leak in private. Oh look at that I have a travel rod and a handful of celta red and black # 3's in the glove box, fancy that - Big trout for dinner (not always but that's why its called fishing and not catching). If only I could have got away with lashing a kayak to the work vehicle racks.

There are some corkers in there.

Good trip

PD


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice report mate and a couple of nice fish, but that cold night sleeping was a test for you both and glad you got a result


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Sounds like it was a great trip. Beautiful looking trout.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice fish. Trout are one of the species I miss targeting now that I'm in QLD. Polaroiding for them in shallow water is a blast.


----------



## willowonfire (Sep 18, 2008)

skipzx said:


> So jealous >< my uncle owns a farm up that way, it's my plan to get up there soon for some fishing, soon as i have the hobie I reckon! Did you guys explore the swampy at all or just stick to the dam?


We fished the Swampy below the Dam a couple of times in the evening but on foot not the yaks. We caught a couple of small trout only. We did spot numerous large carp making there way upstream so I tried targeting them with a small 2" powergrub and they jumped all over it, first carp on plastics which was pretty fun in the fast water. In years gone by we have caught some thumping browns in the tailrace section on plastics and lures. We also occasionally have a crack in the upper reaches where it dumps into the dam and one year and I got a beaut 5lb brown female and Richo nailed her partner which was a 8lb buck on the next cast. It was awesome once in a lifetime stuff. We released them both as they were obviously paired up for spawning...


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

Great report mate.
Bourbon cures coldness.
Never fished that way but its looks great.
Cheers


----------



## skipzx (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice Willow,

Dunno why but I haven't fished above Khancoban before >< I used to live down there so have fond memories of Corryong Creek (The Nariel), Cudgewa Creek and the Thowgla  Some of my favourite fishing water along there.
My uncle happens to know most of the farm owners along the Swampy so I've been lucky enough to fish along there too.k
Had some perler days around that place.


----------

